# Are bantams bullet proof?



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Oooooookkk, I have hatched a good amount of eggs and the bantams always hatch no matter what... Like the batch I'm doing now. I put in two bantam eggs and a dozen and a half Narraganset turkey eggs and a few other chicken eggs and the only things that hatched were the bantams!!! Has anyone els experienced bantams always hatching?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think so. 2 bantams found out where I lived and invited themselves to stay with me. Those thangs can get in and out of anything. If there's food, they will find a way to get it!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I was told Seramas were near impossible to hatch - especially through mail order but those things, I swear to God, they hatch no matter what crazy thing my incubator does. Even when my LF die int he egg some Seramas always come out. Every time, mailed or in house. Makes me really wonder!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I happen to hatch them one time and only got 2. So consider yourself lucky that you're doing well with them!
I have two Jersey/bantam crosses who adopted me and they seem bullet proof too. They can slip the treat right out of my hand while I'm trying to give everyone treats. The only LF/bantam size birds I love are silkies. I have 5 roos living together, and 2 with 3 hens and 2 Polish hens..


----------

